# Movie Junkies



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 1, 2015)

I got into movies when a coworker gave me one of those fat film books. Started going to video store to rent tapes. Found out quick that if see a movie you like, check out the director. Some Directors I found & movies.

Would like to hear about movies you like. Mine mostly are guy flicks.

David Lean--Lawrence of Arabia, Doctor Zhivago, Ryan's Daughter

Sam Peckinpah--Ride the High Country, The Wild Bunch, Cross of Iron

Ridley Scott-- Alien, Blade Runner, Gladiator 

Alfred Hitchcock-- Rebecca, Sabotear, Shadow of a Doubt, Lifeboat, Notorious, Rear Window, Vertigo, North by Northwest, The Birds, Marnie.

Wolfgang Peterson--Das Boot, Perfect Storm

Bruce Beresford--Breaker Morant, Tender Mercies, Crimes of the Heart, Black Robe

Harry Saltzman--Battle of Britain, Goldfinger, From Russia with Love

Frank Davabont-- Shawshank Redemption, The Green Mile

John Guillermin--The Blue Max, Bridge at Remagen

James Cameron--Terminator series, Titanic, Avatar, Aliens

Stanley Kubrick-- One eyed Jacks, Spartacus, 2001 Space Odyssey, Barry Lyndon, The Shining, Full Metal Jacket

Sergio Leone--Fist Full of Dollars, Once upon a Time in the West, Once Upon a Time in America

Peter Weir--Witness, Master and Commander Far Side of the World, Gallipoli, Picnic at Hanging Rock

Yoji Yamada--Twilight Samurai, The Hidden Blade, Love and Honor

Akira Kurosawa-- Drunken Angle, Rashomon, Seven Samurai, Ran, Yojimbo

Hiroshi Inagaki-- Samurai Trilogy

Ron Howard--Cinderella Man, Apollo 13, American Graffiti, The Missing

Phillip Noyce-- Dead Calm, Patriot Games, Clear and Present Danger

Curtis Hanson-- LA Confidential, Bedroom Window, The River Wild

Coen Brothers-- Blood Simple, Millars Crossing, Fargo, Lady Killers

Clint Eastwood--Unforgiven, Million Dollar Baby, Mystic River 

Brian De Palma-- Dressed to Kill, Body Double, The Untouchables

John Huston-- African Queen, Man Who Would be King, Key Largo, Moby Dick

Martin Scorsese-- Taxi Driver, Raging Bull, The Departed, Age of Innocence, Cape Fear

Elias Kazan-- On the Waterfront, Streetcar Named Desire, Viva Zapata, East of Eden, Cat on a Hot Tin Roof

Terrence Malick-- Badlands, Thin Red Line, The New World, Tree of Life

William Wyler-- Ben Hur, The Big Country, How to Steal a Million

Michal Mann--Man Hunter, Last of the Mohicans, Ali, The Thief, Heat, Public Enemies


----------



## chinacats (Apr 1, 2015)

Mel Brooks--Blazing Saddles, Young Frankenstein, 12 Chairs, Producers, etc...

Tarrantino--Pulp Fiction, Kill Bill, Natural Born Killers, etc...


----------



## ecchef (Apr 1, 2015)

Fritz Lang -- Metropolis, M, The Big Heat...


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 1, 2015)

Neill Blomkamp- District 9, Elysium, Chappie...................and doing the NEW Alien!!!!
Marc Forster- Stranger Than Fiction, Quantum of Solace, Finding Neverland, Monsters Ball and World War Z(meh).
Peter Jackson- Hobbit, LOTR and a pretty good(IMO) King Kong.
Danny Boyle-Trainspotting, Slumdog Millionaire, 28 Days Later, The Beach, A Life Less Ordinary and 127 Hours.
David Fincher-The Game , The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, The Social Network, Fight Club, Se7en, Gone Girl, Zodiac and Panic Room.-he also has his hand in a lot of House of Cards episodes (which I love)
Sam Raimi -The Evil Dead
As a Star Wars Junkie, I gotta mention George Lucas
Christopher Nolan- Nice Batman work, Inception, The Prestige, Interstellar and Memento.
I love movies and am a big cinephile..... 
Big +1 to Kubrick!! Probably my fave director of all time. Best movie of a book for The Shining and best ever -Dr. Strangelove!!!! George C. Scott and Peter Sellers!!! #winning


----------



## ecchef (Apr 1, 2015)

Don't forget Roger Corman!
Or for that matter, Ed Wood Jr. and Ishir&#333; Honda.


----------



## harlock0083 (Apr 1, 2015)

Isao Takahata - Grave of the Fireflies (must watch even if you don't like animated films IMHO)


----------



## theo59 (Apr 1, 2015)

have to mention John Boorman, deliverance, point blank, excalibur, the emerald forest, hope and glory, and who could forget exorcist 2 the heretic !


----------



## drawman623 (Apr 1, 2015)

+1


theo59 said:


> have to mention John Boorman, ExcaliburQUOTE]
> 
> Wolfgang Peterson: Brotherhood of the Wolf
> Kurosawa: Sanjuro
> ...


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 1, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Mel Brooks--Blazing Saddles, Young Frankenstein, 12 Chairs, Producers, etc...
> 
> Tarrantino--Pulp Fiction, Kill Bill, Natural Born Killers, etc...



I knew there was something I liked about you!

How about Luc Besson (The Fifth Element, Leon the Professional)


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 1, 2015)

Lucretia said:


> How about Luc Besson (The Fifth Element, Leon the Professional)


He recently did "Lucy" which wasn't terrible...........anything with Scarlett Johansen is OK by me though.


----------



## andre s (Apr 1, 2015)

Totally agree with the director approach. My favorite video store was set up by country then director. Good stuff up there btw.
Add the following:

Werner Herzog: Aguirre Wrath of God, Stroszek, Fitzcarraldo
Aki Kaurismaki: Shadows in Paradise, Ariel, The Match Factory Girl
Emir Kusturica: Time of Gypsies, Underground, Black Cat White Cat
Lars Von Trier: Breaking the Waves, The Kingdom, Dancer in the Dark
Abbas Kiarostami: Close-Up, Taste of Cherry, The Wind Will Carry Us
Krzysztof Kieslowski: The Decalogue, The Double Life of Veronique, Three Colors: Blue, White, Red
Pedro Almodovar: Talk to Her, Bad Education, Volver
Jim Jarmusch: Night on Earth, Dead Man, Ghost Dog
Wim Wenders: Paris Texas, Wings of Desire, Buena Vista Social Club
David Lynch: Eraserhead, Blue Velvet, The Straight Story


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 1, 2015)

Also like David Bowie's son, Duncan Jones (Moon, Source Code)


----------



## sloegin (Apr 1, 2015)

Orson Wells
Billy Wilder
Ingmar Bergman
Renoir
Godard
Truffaut
Bresson
Polanski
Eisenstien
Tarkovsky
Antonioni
Fellini 
Pasolini
Visconti
Bunuel
Murnau
Dryer
Kar Wai Wong

Almost forgot Tati!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks more movies & directors to look up. Don't mind sub- titles at all enjoy films from other countries.


----------



## banjo1071 (Apr 2, 2015)

not to miss (in addition to the metioned
Children of men-Alfonso Cuaron
Das Leben der anderen (The lives of others)- von Donnersmark
Der Untergang- Hirschbiegel
Mar Adendro-Amenabar
be kind, rewind-Gondry


----------



## drawman623 (Apr 2, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> He recently did "Lucy" which wasn't terrible...........anything with Scarlett Johansen is OK by me though.



How about your Avitar film...
Amy Heckerling: Fast Times at Ridgemont High
Phebe Kates...an angry Forrest Whittaker...and Dad's "Ultimate Set of Tools." The film has it all!


----------



## scotchef38 (Apr 2, 2015)

Coppola,Almadovar,Del toro


----------



## Sambal (Apr 2, 2015)

Agree with most of what's listed here. Would add: Michael Haneke (especially for White Ribbon, Amour, Piano Teacher), and Terry Jones for the Monty Python films. My local cinema is screening Life of Brian tonight for Good Friday. For Herzog I'll add Cave of Forgotten Dreams (probably one of just a couple of 3D movies that work for me, and yeah it's a documentary but so moving).


----------



## andre s (Apr 4, 2015)

...Woody Allen


----------



## cheflivengood (Apr 4, 2015)

Chan-wook Park - Oldboy (my all time favorite), Thirst, Sympathy for MR/Mrs Vengeance
Miike Takashi - audition, ichi the killer, 13 assassins (my fav samurai movie of all time)


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 4, 2015)

sloegin said:


> Orson Wells
> Billy Wilder
> Ingmar Bergman
> Renoir
> ...



Good ones. 

Don't forget Alexander Dovzhenko. He had some classic Soviet cinema. And I am glad you added Sergei Eisenstein. I'm not sure if I saw the Indian director, Satyajit Ray, on any list. And did anyone mention Wes Anderson? 

I just want to say that since the OP noted Sam Peckinpah that NO ONE should forget that he also did Convoy. Anarchist trucker films rule!!!

k.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 20, 2017)

I have checked out some directors mentioned here both foreign & domestic thanks. Since Blade Runner has been brought up again thought I would list a few Sci Fi movies I liked.

Ridley Scott- Blade Runner 1982, Alien 1979

James Cameron- The Terminator 1984, Avatar 2009

John Carpenter- The Thing 1982, They Live 1988

Stanley Kubrick- 2001 Space Odyssey 1968, Clockwork Orange 1971

Peter Hyams- Outland 1981

Philip Kaufman- Invasion of the Body Snatchers 1978


----------



## Factotum (Sep 23, 2017)

One Director I really like who hasn't been mentioned here yet is Paul Thomas Anderson - Magnolia, Boogie Nights, Punch Drunk Love, There Will be Blood, The Master


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 23, 2017)

Watched 2001 on a 114 inch screen recently. It's truly amazing how well the effects are holding up.

The same goes for Lawrence of Arabia, what a masterpiece.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Sep 23, 2017)

+1 to Wim Wenders - The Lisbon Story is one of my favorite movies
Also not mentioned yet (unless i'm mistaken):

William Friedkin - The Exorcist, The French Connection, Sorcerer, Jade
Joel Schumacher - Cousins
Sidney Lumet - Serpico
Giuseppe Tornatore - Nuovo Cinema Paradiso, Malena, La Leggenda Del Pianista Sull'oceano
Hector Babenco - Lucio Flavio - O Passageiro da Agonia
Guel Arraes - O Auto da Compadecida, Lisbela e o Prisoneiro, Os Normais
Alain Corneau - Tous Le Matins Du Monde
Jean-Jacques Beineix - Betty Blue
José Padilha - Tropa de Elite (Elite Squad)
Tomas Alfredson - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy
Juan Jose Campanella - Luna de Avellaneda
Sandra Werneck - Pequeno Dicionario Amoroso, Amores Possiveis
James Gray - Little Odessa
Ali Selim - Sweet Land
Juan Carlos Fresnadillo - Intacto
Alan Parker - Angela's Ashes


----------

